# No glasses = MAKE UP!!



## madamefancypants (Apr 28, 2006)

evening all!
I registered ages about when I was doing a make up course but lost touch over the last year or two (devloping my business) but am back now and am hoping to do some fabulous make-ups and get some wicked ideas from all you fabulous ladies.
I also just got some new contacts (after 1.5 years of not having any) so now I will actually be able to SEE what I am doing!!

chat soon!

xoxclaire


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Claire, welcome to Specktra, and feel free to join us in MAC Chat Australia, Kiwis are more than welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## user3 (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy to have you join the forum!

Let us know if you need help with anything.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## madamefancypants (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks guys! I will pop in and browse the Australian forum! ( I am coming to AU real soon so I need to know where to go to gt my M/U fix!)
xc


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## ralenth (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome! As a fellow contact lens wearer, I can appreciate the fact that no glasses = makeup.


----------



## lovalotz (May 1, 2006)

lol I completely understand what you mean. 
I finally got my contacts =) and wearing makeup is so much easier now!


----------



## Dawn (May 2, 2006)

Hi Claire!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 2, 2006)

Yay for contacts! Love those things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra! Looking forward to seeing some of your FOTDs!


----------

